# coffee wünscht sich was......



## Coffee (10. August 2004)

hallo ihr franken ;-)


die sonne brennt und die temperaturen steigen und steigen. zeit mal wieder eine runde eis zu essen. natürlich nicht einfach so ;-) nein ich möchte natürlich vorher eine kleine runde (ca 1-1,5 stunden) gemütlich durch die wälder von Nürnberg - eibach - steinbrüchla -??? da es aber alleine keinen richtigen spaß bringt und ich hoffe das der ein oder andere mich begleitet eröffne ich diesen thread   

termin wäre 

*DIENSTAG 17. August * 

*Uhrzeit 18 Uhr??*

*Treffpunkt? am ehemaligen BOOT platz we das letzte mal beim retro biken?*(zwische schleuse eibach und schleuse werderau, fahrtrichtung eibach linke seite)

so dann legt mal los jungs und mädels. ich zähl auf euch.



Grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (10. August 2004)

Bin bereit ..... da bietet sich doch die betont langweilige und fürchterlich  unanstrengende Haihappenrunde vom Retrobiken an ...... garantiert klappradfreundlich, untechnisch, mit 0 Höhenmetern und mit schnellem Biergartenbesuch ......  und danach kann dann auch  noch die bekannte Eisdiele in Eibach heimgesucht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (10. August 2004)

Mahlzeit...

sach ma, wäre ja echt gerne dabei, aber das liegt äusserst ungünstig wegen der SIngle Speed Wm...

wenn es also ne Woche später is oder ein paar Tage früher dann bin ich super gerne dabei...

Wenn nicht dann fahrt doch alleine...   

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (10. August 2004)

...und der Alti kann nicht
 

Bin in Berlin auf SSWC!


----------



## blacksurf (10. August 2004)

wäre natürlich dabei, mit meinem Eisdielenbike   

Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2004)

wieso seit ihr denn MITTWOCH schon in berlin? geht das nicht erst freitag los???? wann fahrt ihr denn? 

frage an alle...wäre montag der 16 oder dienstag  der 17 eine alternative?oder kann die singelspeedverteidigungstruppe da auch schon nicht mehr?


coffee


----------



## Bateman (10. August 2004)

wäre mir recht, egal, muss erst Mittwoch weg...

so lange es nach 16 Uhr is isses mir wurscht...

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (10. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wieso seit ihr denn MITTWOCH schon in berlin? geht das nicht erst freitag los???? wann fahrt ihr denn?



ab Donnerstag Früh ist "Registration"...ich bin aber schon ab Dienstag in Berlin...Montag geht auch nicht, da bin ich bei Schwiegerleutz in Mek.-Pom.


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2004)

hallo ihr,

also dann schlage ich jetzt als TERMIN den dienstag 17. August vor    damit zumindest bateman mitkommen könnte.

könnt ihr anderen da auch= tortoureking? blacksurf? subbenkaschber? frazer??Showman? usw????


coffee


----------



## Bateman (10. August 2004)

na da fühl ich mich aber geehrt...   

würde mich freuen wenns klappt, aber wenn nicht isses türlich auch net soo schlimm...

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2004)

ich will auch das es klappt...dienstag...los leute gebt bescheit *gg*


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subbnkaschber (10. August 2004)

@coffee   
Logo bin ich bei einer lockeren Runde dabei  
Den Spass lass ich mir nicht entgehen   

cu 
subbnkaschber


----------



## Frazer (10. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> frazer??
> 
> 
> coffee




Würd ja gern, aber schreib am 20ten den ersten Teil meiner Diplomsprüfung und es ist wohl sinnvoller, wenn ich die Tage davor mehr mich mit meinen Büchern beschäftige als mit biken   

Nach dem 3ten September nehm ich gern an solch Veranstaltungen wieder teil


----------



## TortureKing (10. August 2004)

Logen


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2004)

na dann ist ja alles klar   

wer jemand *zu tortoureking blinzel* so lieb ne kleine tour zu gestalten?

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (10. August 2004)

steht schon


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2004)

da das klappt ja wie am schnürchen *gg* habe im anfangspost derweil schon den termin FEST fixiert. auf dienstag 17 august. 18 uhr am ehemaligen boot´s anlegestelle ;-)) weis ja hoffentlichjeder wo das ist gell   

coffee die sich freut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (10. August 2004)

Freu mich auch...

kann man da noch parken ???
war da schon viele Jahre nimmer...

Bateman


----------



## nutallabrot (10. August 2004)

ich schau mal ob mir das reicht mit 18:00

@bateman: Parken kann man da, nur wenns dunkel ist wirds ziemlich voll - hab ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## Beelzebub (10. August 2004)

hmpf.................... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......................... ich will,will,will,kann aber erst ab 18:20-18:30


----------



## TortureKing (10. August 2004)

na das wird dann auch noch drin sein ... bzw. du springst dann auf den fahrenden Zug auf


----------



## showman (10. August 2004)

Hi Mama,

Showman und Showgirl sind am Start  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (11. August 2004)

hallöchen ihr ;-)

ok, also zeitlich sind wir doch etwas flexibel ;-))) wäre denn eine toleranz von 18.20 - 18.30 ok ;-)))

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (11. August 2004)

jupp wäre mir sogar lieber


Blacksurf


----------



## Bateman (11. August 2004)

is scho recht...

Bateman


----------



## nutallabrot (11. August 2004)

Zeitverschiebung um 20-30 min ist mir auch lieber


----------



## TortureKing (11. August 2004)

jaja ... klaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (11. August 2004)

wie ich eben aus insider kreisen erfahren konnte, ist die tour bereits ausgearbeitet. jetzt müssen wir sie nur noch fahren *lach*

also treffpunkt nächsten dienstag 17.8.2004 um 18 - 18.30 am ehemaligen BOOT stadort/anlieger.

ich freu mich soooo


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (13. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> am ehemaligen BOOT stadort/anlieger.



Oben am Parkplatz wäre glaube ich noch besser


----------



## Coffee (13. August 2004)

wie ihr wollt ;-))

also dann oben am parkplatz   

coffee


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Man bei euch Mittelfränkler geht ja richtig was, und mir ist immer so langweilig.  
Ich will raaaaauuuuus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee (14. August 2004)

@ cubey,

darfst gerne zum mitradeln kommen ;-))

coffee


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Weiß nicht, ist halt weng weit weg.
Und danke wegen Chat.!!


----------



## Coffee (14. August 2004)

@ cubey,

hab rikki schon geschrieben ;-))

wegen biken, naja ist für nen abendbiken shcon weit weg ;-( stimmt schon. aber vieleicht willst du dich mal bei einen der längeren we touren anschließen? oder zum pizzaplauder kommen ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Klar sag halt bescheid.................!!


----------



## blacksurf (16. August 2004)

dumdidum nur noch einmal schlafen, ich rieche das frische Erdbeereis schon bis Fürth rüber *FREU*


Blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. August 2004)

hihi, ja noch 1 x schlafen. ha gestern shconmal ne kleine runde am mtb gedreht ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## cubey (16. August 2004)

@coffee

Denk an mich wenn am we mal was geht.  
Und was ist Pizzaplauder???


----------



## TortureKing (16. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee
> 
> Denk an mich wenn am we mal was geht.
> Und was ist Pizzaplauder???


Wir schreiben immer hier im Forum wann was geht ..... ansonsten Pizzaplauder = http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125060


----------



## lugggas (16. August 2004)

tach,
also ich muss mein Fahrrad morgen um 17.00 beim händler abholen. Wenn mich mein Vater dann fahren will/kann komm ich dann.
also ich schreib nochma
cu
Lucas


----------



## Coffee (16. August 2004)

hi,

wenn du bis 17.45 bei mir bist, können wir zusammen zum treffpunkt radeln.

coffee


----------



## lugggas (16. August 2004)

ok alles klar bis morgen *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (17. August 2004)

moin zusammen,

sollte wettertechnisch heute abgesagt werden..... könnt ihr mir bescheid geben,da ich heute nicht mehr online komme.

ich geb einfach mal die nummer aus der arbeit raus 09129-289111 und bitte nach ALEXANDER fragen   bis 18uhr erreichbar
wenn ich nix höre bin ich kurz vor 18:30 am parkplatz


----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

ich freu mich schon  

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

ich freu mich mehr


----------



## blacksurf (17. August 2004)

und ich erst   



Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

immer eins mehr wie Du


----------



## nutallabrot (17. August 2004)

und ich ja mal am allermeisten!


----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

nene, weil ich piss mir vor freude gleich in die hose *lachwech*


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

@ Haselnuss-Schocko- Fettcreme: darfste aber nur wenn du mit der SSP-Schlampe kommst


----------



## nutallabrot (17. August 2004)

aber latürnich!


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

ich freu mich aber trotzdem am meisten ... hoffentlich gibts Schäuferle heut Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

schäuferle..wo heut abend? vor dem eis? *leckerschmatz*


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

.... "Lass Dich überraschen" .... "schnell kann es geschehn" ......

Wenn der Biergarten im Steinbruch heute offen hat stehen die Chancen ganz gut


----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

aber wen, nur eins mit kniedla gell ;-)


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

na zwa gniedla dürfens scho sei


----------



## nutallabrot (17. August 2004)

bääh, es regnet - wir fahren aber trotzdem, oder? Das hört ja sicherlich wieder auf und warm solls ja auch bleiben. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

heut abend regnets nicht ;-)

coffee


----------



## pefro (17. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ich freu mich mehr



usw... mit verschiedenen Beteiligten   

Kinners, ich habe da genau das richtige für Euch:

http://www.couchkartoffelsalat.de/HP/flash/BABY/baby03.htm

 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

Wir fahren bei jedem Wetter !

Ihr kauft Euch doch immer alle so teuere Funktionsklamotten, da müssen die auch mal beweisen ob die gegen meine Aldi-Kollektion ne Chance haben  


..... und Singlespeeder sind eh Eisenschweine .......


----------



## cubey (17. August 2004)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß heut abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

danke @ cubey, das nächstemal bist du einfach auch dabei ,-)

coffee


----------



## cubey (17. August 2004)

Klar aber nur am wochenende, einfach nur bescheid geben.  
Hast du die Bilder im Thread "Frankenforum Tour Fred" gesehen? 
Da will ich auch mal fahren.


----------



## Bateman (17. August 2004)

Hallo freunde, ich muss jetzt leider was loswerden...

Ich werde es heute nicht schaffen...

ich kann nicht sagen wie leid es mir tut, vor allem weil ihr extra wegen mir den Termin verschoben habt, aber ich habe zu viel Arbeit...
Wenn ich morgen weg will dann muss ich heute bis abends durchackern, sonst wird das nix...

Es tut mir wirklich ausserordentlich leid, und ich würde euch als kleine Versöhnungsgeste anbieten, das ich das Eis bezahle bei der nächsten Eisdielenrunde, die hoffentlich wieder bald stattfindet...

Ich hab mich echt so gefreut, auch euch mal wieder zu sehen, aber ich schaffs einfach nicht...

Sorry,

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo freunde, ich muss jetzt leider was loswerden...
> 
> Ich werde es heute nicht schaffen...
> 
> ...




ist doch ok .... Arbeit und Familie gehen vor ... das versteht sich doch von selbst ..... wäre eh ne Mördertour für Dich gewesen (die mit dem Auto meine ich natürlich ).

Bis bald in B


----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

@ bateman,

wirklich schade   aber arbeit geht vor. geht schon klar. dafür wirst du uns franken ja in berlin vertreten *gg* udn wehe du kommst ohne tattoo heim  

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

nene ... die Franken vertreten wir schon selber Tanja ..... *der da* (  ) kann höchstens die Oberpfälzer vertreten ... aber wer will das schon   

........... ok, eins auf meine Rechnung ...... dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

ach habe was wichtiges vergessen


*HELMPFLICHT für alle heute abend*

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

nachdem Eric nicht mehr dabei ist, wäre es fast möglich .... mein neuer ist aber noch nicht da, daher wirds damit nix meinerseits .....


----------



## Bateman (17. August 2004)

also ich als Moosbüffel kann natürlich nur die Moosbüffel vertreten...

aber wie Torture schon sagte, das amchen ja die restlichen Franken...

und das Angebot mit dem Eis auf meine Rechnung steht natürlich...

Können wir ja evtl bei nem Pizzaplauder nachholen, dann sponsore ich halt den nachtisch...gg

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (17. August 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir ja evtl bei nem Pizzaplauder nachholen, dann sponsore ich halt den nachtisch...gg
> 
> Bateman



Dann hoffe mal das ich da dann im Urlaub bin  ...... 

Eric ich hab Dich lieb


----------



## Frazer (17. August 2004)

@coffee

des is ja wohl selbstverfreilich denk ich mal....   


@therest

bin heut doch mit dabei, mich langweilt des sch**** Gelerne....


----------



## lugggas (17. August 2004)

> nene, weil ich piss mir vor freude gleich in die hose *lachwech*      coffee



tja, ich HAB mir schon vor Freude in die Hose gemacht    
lucas


----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

leute, die zeit läuft...nur noch wenige stunden *gG*


coffee


----------



## subbnkaschber (17. August 2004)

@bateman
weisst du was der tortureking alles verdrücken kann   
mutig mutig    

bis später  
subbnkaschber


----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

bin schon fertig, es kann losgehen von mir aus   

bis gleich


coffee


----------



## cubey (17. August 2004)

Denkt an mich liebe Leut,
weil ich wieder alleine muß Radeln heut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. August 2004)

@ cubey,

wir essen ein eis für dich mit ok   

coffee


----------



## cubey (17. August 2004)

Danke


----------



## Bateman (18. August 2004)

he ihr Franken, wasn los mit euch ???

Ich dachte ich kann mich kurz vor meinem Arbeitsweg noch wenigstens über einen kleinen Bericht oder ein paar Bilder freuen...

Und nu ??

nüscht...

mensch, wenn ich mittach nach hause komme ann will ich aber was sehen hier, sonst in ich ganz arg traurig...

Bateman


----------



## Beelzebub (18. August 2004)

na dann sind wir mal nicht so  

am start waren coffee,blacksurf, fr und hr showman,subbnkaschper,TK, nutellabrot,frazer,luggas und ich. jemanden vergessen?? nein.

nachdem sich alle mehr oder weniger pünktlich am treffpunkt einfunden ging es auch schon los. TK hatte ne nette runde mit ca. 25 km zusammengestellt die richtung wendelstein ging und über den alten kanal zurück. uneins waren sich die teilnehmer nur bei der wahl der einkehr. TK favorisierte den biergarten am steinbrüchla wegen der guten hausmannskost, coffee und blacksurf wollten zum italiener. natürlich schlossen wir uns den damen an  die pizzen waren etwas klein, so das ich später zuhause noch nen kleinen happen einwerfen musste.
wie immer wars während des radelns sehr witzig, da jeder wieder nenn dummen spruch auf den lippen hatte.

hoffe showman und blacksurf stellen dann noch ihre wahnsinnsbilder rein damit es was zum sehen gibt.

so ca. kurz vor 22 uhr brachen wir beim italiener auf und jeder machte sich auf seinen heimweg.


fazit von mir.


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2004)

Morgääääähn,
ach ja schee wars  
Bin dann nach dem Essen, wir waren ja bis San Remo, jawohl
mit Luccas heimgeradelt, wir haben uns fein über Biketuning unterhalten...
@coffee: du hast einen *haben will* Effekt mit deinem Hightech-Licht bei mir ausgelöst, das ist wirklich der MEGASTRAHLER wow, der ganze Kanal hat geleuchtet   Vielen Dank noch mal!
Mein Liebster hat dann noch Luccas nachhause gefahren ...

So noch 1x schlafen und dann ist der Lago angesagt *freu*
Ganze 6 Tage Biken *juppieee*

Blacksurf


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2004)

Soderle zwei Bildchen, leider sind die alle nicht so toll geworden   
Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2004)

guten morgen,

17.45 uhr gestern spätnachmittag ging es hier vor meiner haustür los. es fanden sich tortureking, lugggas, blacksurf und frazer ein. gemeinsam rollten wir richtung allgemeinen treffpunkt   dort wartete bereits subbenkasper auf unser auftauchen. gemeinsam mit ein paar regentropfen warteten wir auf unsere restlichen begleiter. was auf dem einschlägigen parkplatz zu angst und schrecken führte. denn jeder von uns wollte diesen auf jeden fall vor 19 uhr verlassen   

dann trudelten beelze und die schokoladencreme ein. zuletzt, wie kanns auch anderst sein, wurden showman + girl ihrem namen gerecht   dann legten wir los. tortureking legte das empo mit seinem singlespeeder vor. dicht nebenihm frazer und hinten in der reihe dann der rest. das tempos war meiner invaliditätseinstufung angepasst (danke an den tourenführer). es ging über kleine trails und auch mal über breitere schotterpisten, bergauf und berab, vorbei an algenüberzogenen seen, über vom förster über den weg gelegte baumstümpfe bishin zu wurzelpfaden   das wetter hilt was es verspricht. und so regnete es nur ein paar tropfen. unter denen wir hinweg tauchen konnten. 

nachdem wir wieder richtung heimat unterwegs waren, es draussen schon dämmerte und ich das essenswahlrecht hatte   entschieden wir uns kurzerhand nach san remo ähhhm halt ins san remo zu fahren. wobei das dort mein erster und letzter besuch war. denn auch mir waren die pizzen viel zu klein   und so musste ich hungrig ins bettchen. als wir um ca 22 uhr fertig mit dem speisen waren, schwärmten wir wieder aus richtung heimat. an verschiedenen kreuzungen zeleprierten wir wieder einen abschied. an der schleuse übergab ich noch meine lupine an blacksurf und luggas, amit sie die letzten kilometer nciht im dunkeln im kanal landen. denn ich war mal wieder dieeinzige mit licht  

zuhause eingetroffen, habe ich mich erstmal meinr klamotten entledigt, mich unter die brause gestellt um anschließend ins bett zu fallen   

heute spüre ich meine beine, und fühle mich allgemein etwas schlapp. aber das war es mir wert. danke an alle die mir wiedermal eine rießen freud gemacht haben.   


grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (18. August 2004)

Hach, es war echt mal wieder nett, so ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen. Laut meinem Tacho sind wir gestern dann 33Km gefahren, von meinem Startpunkt "Coffee's Haustür" und wieder zurück.

Aber den Italiener bitte ich doch, fürs nächste Mal von der Auswahlliste für die Einkehr zu streichen. Musste mir glatt daheim noch was zu futtern machen, son Mitternachtsimbiss ist zwar net grundsätzlich verkehrt, aber mit knurrendem Magen aus nem Restaurant geh ich eigentlich sehr ungern   

Und das Biken gestern hat mir persönlich noch wirklich was genützt, habe dann noch ne Stunde gelernt und es ging echt was in meinen Schädel rein. Ergo bin ich dann glatt a Stunde später heute aufgestanden


----------



## cubey (18. August 2004)

Man ich beneide euch echt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. August 2004)

@ cubey,

wir haben aber ganz oft an dichgedacht    musst eben näher zu uns ziehen, dann klappts auch mit den ausfahrten *gg*


coffee


----------



## cubey (18. August 2004)

Also mein Büro ist in Bamberg, das ist schon mal ein stückchen näher.  
Aber umziehen geht nicht, meine Freundin arbeitet hier in Schweinfurt.


----------



## subbnkaschber (18. August 2004)

wie immer viel spass und gelächter unterwegs   
@showman
her mid die bildersn


----------



## TortureKing (18. August 2004)

sehr schee das es so schee war ..... das schreit nach Wiederholung !

..... dem ganzen muss ich ja nichts mehr hinzu fügen, ausser das das Gejammer ob des vermeintlich hohen Tempos aufhören muss ..... Ihr Schaltungsradweicheier  

..... bezüglich Kneipenwahl und generellen weiblichen Wiederworten muss ich sagen: "Hört auf *mich,* ich kenn mich da aus"  ...... wie man sieht    

Euere TK

P.S. Tanja, auf Dich bin ich übrigens sehr sehr stolz


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2004)

wieso???


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (18. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wieso???
> 
> 
> coffee



PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. August 2004)

ach habe ich schon erwähnt, das ich mein radel gleich mal lieber oben stehen gelassen habe ;-)) könnte ja sein das ich die tage gleich nochmal biken gehen *heimlichtrainierenmuss*

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ..... bezüglich Kneipenwahl und generellen weiblichen Wiederworten muss ich sagen: "Hört auf *mich,* ich kenn mich da aus"  ...... wie man sieht



hehe....nur:  mässig gute Pizza ist immer noch besser als Schweinsbraten  
aber gebe dir recht, der Garten an der Straße ist etwas unromantisch...
 

Wünsche euch allen, noch ein paar coole Tage in der Berlin 
@TortureKing
das du ja nicht ohne Tatoo zurück kommst  , da kannste mal zeigen
was Tempo ist   

Ich werde gemütliche Touren am Lago machen
wie sich das für eine Eisdielenbikerin gehört   

Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (18. August 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> der Berlin
> @TortureKing
> das du ja nicht ohne Tatoo zurück kommst  , da kannste mal zeigen
> was Tempo ist


hehe .... will keine Scheidung riskieren, von dem her fahre ich brav im letzten Drittel (wenn ich da mithalten kann)


----------



## Beelzebub (18. August 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @TortureKing
> das du ja nicht ohne Tatoo zurück kommst  , da kannste mal zeigen
> was Tempo ist
> 
> ...



hab ja noch meine elektrische zahnbürste. nadel druff und gut is.


----------



## lugggas (18. August 2004)

Meine Pizza war wirklich auch viel zu klein määähhhhh   
Aber war schon ne klasse Tour     

Was ist nun mit bildern, auf denen wir uns die mörder-trails hinuntergestürzt haben?    

Lucas


----------



## Frazer (18. August 2004)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist nun mit bildern, auf denen wir uns die mörder-trails hinuntergestürzt haben?
> 
> Lucas



Welche Mörder-Trails?! Wo bistn Du lang gefahren? Hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2004)

@showman:
mach hinne mit den Bildchen - will Sie noch sehen bevor ich wegdüse  


Blacksurf


----------



## Tontaube (18. August 2004)

Hhmm, bezüglich Tempo seid doch einfach froh, dass die Alditüte nicht dabei war sondern in Berlin weilt.
Da ist er doch, oder?
Der Sport1-Ticker lässt mich allerdings zweifeln. Wusste nicht, dass die Singlespeeder bei Straßen-Zeitfahren mitmachen...

Zitat:
 14:05 Uhr 
Kuriosum!
Der Neuseeländer Heath Blackgrove verzichtet auf eine Schaltung. Er muss die gesamten 48 Kilometer mit einer Übersetzung durchackern. Viel Spaß dabei...


Altitude, wie wär's mit 2008?


----------



## Frazer (18. August 2004)

Tontaube schrieb:
			
		

> Hhmm, bezüglich Tempo seid doch einfach froh, dass die Alditüte nicht dabei war sondern in Berlin weilt.



Och, der tut schon nix, der will doch nur spielen     

offtopic:

wenn du aus Lauf kommst, wie wärs denn mal mit ner gemeinsamen Runde über den Moritzberg??? Dann müsst ich net ständig allein fahren


----------



## lugggas (18. August 2004)

> Welche Mörder-Trails?! Wo bistn Du lang gefahren? Hab ich was verpasst??




Ich hab ja nich gesagt für wenn die Trails mörderisch wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (18. August 2004)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja nich gesagt für wenn die Trails mörderisch wären




Na ich seh schon, wenn wir mal ne Tour in diese neue Bikewelt Rhön machen, also den neuen Bikepark besichtigen, dann haste Dich hiermit als Begleitung freiwillig gemeldet


----------



## TortureKing (18. August 2004)

hier hier ... ich seh auch gerne zu wenn andere auf die Fresse fliegen  

................. ich mach die Filmerei freiwillig


----------



## subbnkaschber (18. August 2004)

wo fällt man aufs maul   da will ich auch hin   
meld bin dabei


----------



## nutallabrot (18. August 2004)

was? wo? Dreck in die Fresse?? Bin dabei!


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2004)

so..zu später stund noch ein paar Bildchen - leider dunkel und nicht wirklich toll...

Blacksurf

PS: Mist - Packstress - kaputter Laufradsatz- das beginnt gut mein Urlaub


----------



## Coffee (19. August 2004)

wo sind denn die showman bilderchen   


coffee


----------



## lugggas (20. August 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich seh schon, wenn wir mal ne Tour in diese neue Bikewelt Rhön machen, also den neuen Bikepark besichtigen, dann haste Dich hiermit als Begleitung freiwillig gemeldet



Klar ich bin dabei, glaub ich


----------



## lugggas (20. August 2004)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ich bin dabei, glaub ich



test test ;-) geht ;-))

coffee


----------



## lugggas (20. August 2004)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> test trst ;-) geht ;-))
> 
> coffee


ich hab immer den knopf in der Leiste mit den Schrifteinstellungen und so benutzt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (21. August 2004)

Geht bei euch was nächstes Wochenende???


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (21. August 2004)

Ich bin Morgen am feuerberg,werd für euch die Einschlaglöcher preparieren


----------



## TortureKing (23. August 2004)

..... und wo sind jetzt die Bilder von Showman ? .......


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2004)

@ tk,

in seiner galerieeeeeeeeeee ;-))


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (23. August 2004)

schade das sie so dunkel geworden sind ..... scheiß Nightbiken immer


----------

